# le plaisir au bord des lèvres



## Heidee_

ciao a tutti, 
come tradurreste la frase: "le plaisir au bord des lèvres"? si sta parlando di un ristorante molto rinomato e dell'effetto che i suoi piatti fanno sui clienti. NOn trovando nulla sui vari dizionari ho tentato la traduzione letterale ("col piacere sulle labbra"), ma non mi piace: mi sembra troppo "calco" e anche con una connotazione troppo sensuale.
avete qualche alternativa da suggerirmi?
grazie


----------



## Matrap

Ci vorrebbe la frase intera, cmq che ne dici di "un ristorante da leccarsi i baffi"?


----------



## Heidee_

mi sembra perfetto! :-D
grazie mille
posso approfittare per chiedere un altro suggerimento o è meglio se lo faccio in un nuovo thread?


----------



## Matrap

No non c'è bisogno di altri thread basta chiedere e aspettare altri suggerimenti  ciao


----------



## Heidee_

allora approfitto ancora: secondo te quando si dice che un hotel "est le gardien d'un cinéma et d'un centre culturel" si intende che il cinema e il centro culturale sono facilmente accessibili? 
ri-grazie


----------



## Matrap

Anche qui ci vorrebbe più contesto, direi che l'hotel essendo "a guardia" di un cinema e di un centro culturale, si possa rendere con "essere a due passi"


----------



## Heidee_

grazie ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Heidee,
Verosimilmente, "l'hôtel est le gardien d'un cinéma et d'un centre culturel" significa che è nello stesso stabile, o a fianco . Non trovo male il suggerimento di Matrap quando te ne spiegava il significato "a guardia di un cinema ecc...", o anche "che fa da guardia a un cinema ecc..." . Non userei invece "a due passi" perché passi dà una (pur ristretta) idea di movimento, mentre qui si parla di qualcosa di statico, di "stabile" () .
Adesso, per tornare su "le plaisir au bord des lèvres", certo che l'espressione è sensuale, e, secondo me, è stata scelta accuratamente a questo scopo . Resterei sulla tua idea di "col piacere sulle labbra" o forse "col piacere sull'orlo delle labbra", che preferirei al troppo prosaico (scusami Matrap) "da leccarsi i baffi" . Se mi posso permettere, ti direi che secondo me, nel campo della traduzione, "_non tutti i calchi vengono a nuocere_", anzi bisogna talvolta osarli . 
__________________


----------



## Heidee_

Grazie Matou per l'"audace" consiglio :-D
e grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!
Buona domenica


----------



## patrovytt

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Heidee,
> Verosimilmente, "l'hôtel est le gardien d'un cinéma et d'un centre culturel" significa che è nello stesso stabile, o a fianco . Non trovo male il suggerimento di Matrap quando te ne spiegava il significato "a guardia di un cinema ecc...", o anche "che fa da guardia a un cinema ecc..." . Non userei invece "a due passi" perché passi dà una (pur ristretta) idea di movimento, mentre qui si parla di qualcosa di statico, di "stabile" () .
> Adesso, per tornare su "le plaisir au bord des lèvres", certo che l'espressione è sensuale, e, secondo me, è stata scelta accuratamente a questo scopo . Resterei sulla tua idea di "col piacere sulle labbra" o forse "col piacere sull'orlo delle labbra", che preferirei al troppo prosaico (scusami Matrap) "da leccarsi i baffi" . Se mi posso permettere, ti direi che secondo me, nel campo della traduzione, "_non tutti i calchi vengono a nuocere_", anzi bisogna talvolta osarli .
> __________________


 non tutti i calchi vengono _per _nuocere


----------



## matoupaschat

patrovytt said:


> non tutti i calchi vengono *per* nuocere


 Già !


----------

